# Illinois SE Wall Certiticate



## andrewd (Jul 4, 2011)

Does anyone know how to obtain a wall certificate in Illinois? I have never seen information on how to obtain a wall certificate. I just starting working at a place where someone else has one. I never thought they were available. I obtained my SE in 2006 and never received a wall certificate. Is there some way to order one from the board? Thanks,

Andy


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 4, 2011)

If you would have attended the ISPE ceremony and paid whatever fee they asked to attend, thats where you would have gotten it and a stamp. You can send a check to the board and they will make one for you. It was something obscene like $19 when I checked a year or so ago, so it might be more now.


----------



## tenguy23 (Dec 16, 2017)

Trying to get an answer on this one now that it is 2017; does anyone have info on the original andrewd question above? Specifically asking for the Illinois SE certificate and not the PE certificate.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Dec 17, 2017)

I just printed out the PDF certificate they gave me on some high quality paper. If there's a better certificate out there I'd like to get one for framing.


----------

